# how to teach Shake hand



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Paw is the first thing we teach...  

Ask for paw. Gently take the paw in your hand. Praise "Good paw/shake/'word'!" Give treat. 

Repeat 3-5 times, go off and do something else.

Multiple times a day and follow the same method.

After a couple days, you can test and ask for paw and touch the paw, but don't actually grab it. Give him a chance to move the paw. Praise or thank him + treat. 

Within a couple days you will be complaining about your dog scratching up your arms because he keeps offering paw.


----------



## maxi (Aug 19, 2011)

Megora said:


> Paw is the first thing we teach...
> 
> Ask for paw. Gently take the paw in your hand. Praise "Good paw/shake/'word'!" Give treat.
> 
> ...


Thank you Megora, will try this trick today, yes kinda cute to see them scratching up our arms asking something


----------



## BeausMama (Jan 14, 2012)

Beau got "shake" right off the bat, its the funniest thing sometimes. If you have a treat and just talk to him, he lifts his paw and tries to give it to you over and over. 

What I did was just pick up his paw, say shake (no shaking movement, just holding the paw), and give him a treat. I did it over and over. Then I'd hold out my hand and say "shake" and the first time he put his paw in my hand I clapped and woohoo'd and hugged and petted and gave him a treat and everything. That's how I let him know that he did EXACTLY what I wanted him to do. After a few days, I'd say shake, he'd put his paw in my hand, and I'd shake it while saying "Nice to meet you, Beau". Now, if you get him to sit then hold out your hand and say "nice to meet you, beau" he puts his paw in your hand.  Hope that helps!


----------



## maxi (Aug 19, 2011)

BeausMama said:


> Beau got "shake" right off the bat, its the funniest thing sometimes. If you have a treat and just talk to him, he lifts his paw and tries to give it to you over and over.
> 
> What I did was just pick up his paw, say shake (no shaking movement, just holding the paw), and give him a treat. I did it over and over. Then I'd hold out my hand and say "shake" and the first time he put his paw in my hand I clapped and woohoo'd and hugged and petted and gave him a treat and everything. That's how I let him know that he did EXACTLY what I wanted him to do. After a few days, I'd say shake, he'd put his paw in my hand, and I'd shake it while saying "Nice to meet you, Beau". Now, if you get him to sit then hold out your hand and say "nice to meet you, beau" he puts his paw in your hand.  Hope that helps!



Thanks you for sharing. 
hahahaha Beau is so funny and cute, yes since today i try to teach him again and sometimes he just focus with the treat(the eyes focus onto my pocket cos he knew i get the treat from that pocket )
hope he still listen what i said hahahaha


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

I taught my puppy at 9 weeks old how to shake in about three days but I did it differently than the methods stated so far. I gently stroked the back of the low leg until he lifted it and then I held his paw. I repeated this until all I had to do was hold out my hand with my palm up for him to give me his paw. Once he did this consistently I added the word 'Shake". I taught him to do it with either leg.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> I taught him to do it with either leg


Which reminds me... 

After you teach paw - it's fun to teach "Changed my mind, give me the other one". 

I also taught my guy SLAP (like high five). Only in that case it was a behavior he offered himself and I just added a word and hand signal to it.


----------



## maxi (Aug 19, 2011)

rhondas said:


> I taught my puppy at 9 weeks old how to shake in about three days but I did it differently than the methods stated so far. I gently stroked the back of the low leg until he lifted it and then I held his paw. I repeated this until all I had to do was hold out my hand with my palm up for him to give me his paw. Once he did this consistently I added the word 'Shake". I taught him to do it with either leg.





Megora said:


> Which reminds me...
> 
> After you teach paw - it's fun to teach "Changed my mind, give me the other one".
> 
> I also taught my guy SLAP (like high five). Only in that case it was a behavior he offered himself and I just added a word and hand signal to it.


i teach him yesterday and today he asked me, he put his paw on my lap and i give him treat and said shake, good shake, and now he do it and do it again begging for treat hahahaha
i hope he will understand soon, without like begging treat, just when i says shake, he will give his paw


----------



## maxi (Aug 19, 2011)

IMG 2376 - YouTube


----------



## mrmooseman (Aug 12, 2011)

We first started with "paw". He caught on to that really quick..then shake and now if we say "give us 5" (like a high 5) he gives us his paw too. Sometimes I just think he sees my hand and put his paw up. He also likes when I rub his paw, so he will give me his paw when he wants to have it rubbed.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

We do high fives and also howdi for the right paw and the doody for the left paw with Chester. In fact theres a recent video of him doing this with his human sister on the video section if you want to take a peep, he gets rewarded with his favourite treat each time and focuses on the treat and her instruction. Theres another lower down in the thread where he balances a ball on his head for the same treat. Use your pups ultra favourite treat in training and he should do anything you ask...well..sometimes!!!


----------



## maxi (Aug 19, 2011)

mrmooseman said:


> We first started with "paw". He caught on to that really quick..then shake and now if we say "give us 5" (like a high 5) he gives us his paw too. Sometimes I just think he sees my hand and put his paw up. He also likes when I rub his paw, so he will give me his paw when he wants to have it rubbed.





elly said:


> We do high fives and also howdi for the right paw and the doody for the left paw with Chester. In fact theres a recent video of him doing this with his human sister on the video section if you want to take a peep, he gets rewarded with his favourite treat each time and focuses on the treat and her instruction. Theres another lower down in the thread where he balances a ball on his head for the same treat. Use your pups ultra favourite treat in training and he should do anything you ask...well..sometimes!!!



yes will be cool if max can do high 5 for now he still learn to do shake when i asking. last nite he just jump and caught the ball in air


----------

